# Lemmings



## gecko lady (Mar 5, 2011)

Would i be alright housing a lemming in an aquarium 18" x 10" x 10" ? (lxhxw)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

gecko lady said:


> Would i be alright housing a lemming in an aquarium 18" x 10" x 10" ? (lxhxw)


Hope she doesn't mind me saying this...but PM the member Tapir...she recently got some lemmings so she would know. I don't even know how big a lemming is


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would say no, lemmings need atleast a 20 (US) gallon tank (or 15UKG), long bassed tank, not height bassed, the bigger the better
your tank is only 7.794 (USG)


----------

